# Well, I went to the gynae clinic (again!)....



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

... and it was much better!  phew  

Saw the registrar and the consultant and felt like this time we got the answers we wanted.  The consultant was amazed i was on clomid 150 mg and it was month 10      The outcome is that he suspects polycystic ovaries (weight gain, no ovulation unmedicated and hair in the wrong places) so has tested me for that today. How unlucky is that endo AND pcos    He said from next month I should cut clomid down to 100 mg and add in Metformin.  

Can anyone tell me anything about Metformin?  I believe I should await rather nasty side effects?  

So, today had bloods for hormones and pcos, dh is doing another sperm sample. gonna relax over xmas. next AF due in between xmas and new year so gonna reduce the clomid then and add in the Met and then the following month they want me to have bloods 3 times during that month.

Whilst all this is going on we are going on the IVF WL on the NHS.  

dh and I have said we are gonna enjoy my birthday, our hols next week and xmas and then in the new year get healthy, start the Met and then start looking into private IVF.

All in all, we are pleased that we are at least moving in the right direction thats all we wanted.

Thanks for being there for me, you are the best xxxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Great news flower, and lovely you're so positive about it!! Have a wonderful xmas with your dh, thanks for your support with me, this board is fab isn't it?!
Emma xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower

I am so pleased you actually got somewhere and that you are feeling more positive    Lets hope 2006 is the year for you!  

Both Kerry & B3ndy should be able to help they both take Met....they have talked about the Met tummy which sounds gross!    But us girls will do anything to get a little bundle of joy  .

Have a good weekend - you are in Monday aren't you? before you jet off to prague?

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls, yes Sarah, I'm in mon + tues xxx


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Flower
I'm glad your appointment went well, sounds as though you have a good, positive plan.

I've been taking metformin for about 2 years, as I have PCOS.  On the positive side it has helped me lose a little weight and has also helped me to ovulate much more regularly.  

It can have some side effects, in particular nausea and diarrhoea (sorry can never spell that !).  I've found that it helps to build up your dose slowly, 500mg for week one, second 500mg in week 2 etc.  It also helps to take it after eating, and to try and avoid really fatty foods.  It took me about a month to get over the side effects, but they weren't too unbearable, just a bit inconvenient.

I'm sure the other girls here will be able to add a bit more info.  Best of luck !
Helen x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Helen.  not sure what the dose is but he has told me to take one tablet for 5 days, then 2 tablets for 5 days then 3 tablets thereafter.  do you space the tablets out, ie after each meal or something?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Flower

at last - as you say - you seem to be getting somewhere - just a shame you've been mucked around so much.

Like Sarah said I'm on Met at the moment...just upped it to three tabs a day from today and yes I have one with bk, one with lu and one with dinner.

I ALWAYS take them sort of half way through a meal and then finish the rest off - and have been trying to cut back on carbs as i read on the Pcos thread that eating too many carbs or fatty food can give you the infamous Met  !! (luckily I haven't had one yet)

I must say I haven't had too many side effects - felt a bit nauseous a couple of days (but then the clomid can make me feel like that too) but I get REALLY bad wind on them - brings a new meaning to the word TRUMPton!! feel really hungry while on them too.

still have moved my weight loss on really well - in 2 weeks have lost 6lbs! I'm not even on them for pcos but my consultant says met combined with clomid is meant to have good results when TTC.

read somewhere else on pcos thread that if feeling icky at all while on the met eat a banana! (which is why I have banana on toast when take my first tab in the morning)

Fingers crossed for you!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fab new hun, so glad you got thew answers you needed. You'll be just like me then with you 100mg and your Met. Please don't worry about side effects, not everyone get Met bum, I've only had it when I've eaten rubbish food. If you avoid fatty, carby things you should be OK. And upping the dose over time is exactly right too. One week at 500mg, then up it each week.  I take Met at lunch, tea then bedtime as then you sleep thru any S/E's (like the Clomid).

So glad you'll get to enjoy your birthday, Prague and Xmas. And you sound much more positive honey.

LoL
xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Flower,

I just wanted to say I am glad you are feeling positive and things are moving in the right direction. Thanks for all your help and have a great Xmas   with lots of chillin out!!

Jo x

PS. Shouldnt they have tested you for PCOS before they put you onto Clomid? seems a bit back 2 front


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls!  was reading the leaflet yesterday, it says no alcohol!!!  is this right?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is true that Met and booze don't mix, but your ok having a few scoops. I have had terrible hangovers with Met when I've had a glass to much so thats something to watch. Just don't go mad and you'll be fine!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Flower hun

So good to hear that this appt went well & things are finally moving in the right direction. 

Have a fantastic Christmas & New Year  ...and wishing you loads of luck in the next part of your journey...and here's hoping 2006 brings your dreams  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Flower - I know you won't read this for a while.  But just want to add that I am very happy for you as a step in the right direction.

Best wishes, happy birthday and holiday   

- Nikki


----------

